# Error when mounting Image with Gmount-iso



## sonnytiger (Feb 28, 2010)

Whenever i try to mount an iso image (636.6MB) in ubuntu 9.10 with Gmount-iso, I get this error:

An error occured
 unexpected character `{', expected identifier

After this errror occures the image still mounts and i can see all the files, but i think it may have something to do with another problem i'm having with wine. I can't get any applications to work, even ones i have before.


----------

